# Maadi Comm. Church tonight -Carpool or meet for Christmas service?



## NHgirl (May 23, 2009)

Anyone going to the Christmas service tonight? I live in Sheikh Zayed, 6 October. Share a taxi, carpool or meet up?


----------

